# Type 1 Diabetes



## Svante (Dec 24, 2008)

is there anyone who have type 1 diabetes. i am and i will like to share with sombody that understand.the quote mentiion new mediication and change i n diet.this have much affect with diabetes.it allso mention the pump that replace the injecton.i hate injectons. another quote mentiion stem cell research look for method to replace insulin cells in pancreas. i f you have diabetes o r know sombody,what diet o r meal wheel d o they have? also, do they use the pump.









quote from LiveUninhibited  



> I am a type 1 diabetic (DM-I), but I have never used a pump. Honestly, I wouldn't be interested in a pump unless I had a problem with sticking myself with needles several times a day (I don't), or if it was a pump that could continuously monitor my blood sugar, as I have a much bigger issue with the lancets for testing than the needles for injecting. I usually barely feel the injection, but the lancets hurt. As far as I know, pumps don't monitor blood glucose yet, but last I checked they were working on it, in the very city I live in, but I'm not sure about getting involved in the trials.
> 
> I don't know everything about your situation... maybe your doctor has a reason for having you on a pump, but I don't see the advantage of it. Did he explain? I hope so, my first Endocrinologist was a major disappointment in that he failed to explain much, and then reported me to the DMV as uncontrolled when I went to college and stopped seeing him. Then my licence got suspended every 6 months because I didn't reliably get my mail from parents while I was at college. They finally stopped suspending me when a doctor reported to them that I had never had a lapse of consciousness. Personally I think the Oregon DMV overreacts in general to the potential for hypoglycemia while driving.
> 
> ...








quote fro m Lopettaa



> As many people know, stem cells are important. They can be obtained from the placenta and umbilical cord after birth. It is effective because immune system will not reject our own stem cells.
> 
> My nephew was born in July. My sister was question about preserving the stem cells as they can be frozen over a period of time. She had this process done. Then she share the reason she did this to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## anne12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Friends...........

Type 1 diabetes is a chronic (lifelong) disease that occurs when the pancreas does not produce enough insulin to properly control blood sugar levels.

There are several forms of diabetes. Type 1 diabetes used to be called juvenile or insulin-dependent diabetes. Type 1 diabetes can occur at any age, but it is most often diagnosed in children, adolescents, or young adults.

Insulin is a hormone produced by special cells, called beta cells, in the pancreas, an organ located in the area behind your stomach. Insulin is needed to move blood sugar (glucose) into cells, where it is stored and later used for energy. In type 1 diabetes, these cells produce little or no insulin.

Thanks


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2011)

If blood sugar levels drop too far it can lead to unconsciousness...

*Severe hypoglycaemia cause found*
_6 October 2011 - The cause of a rare and severe form of hypoglycaemia - or very low levels of sugar in the blood - is genetic, say researchers._


> The life-threatening condition means the body does not have enough energy to function.  Scientists at the University of Cambridge say mutations in the AKT2 gene are to blame.  Writing in the journal Science, they say there are already cancer drugs which target a similar process.
> 
> Hypoglycaemia can be caused by a disruption in the balance between the hormone insulin and sugar. Insulin lowers the level of sugar in the blood.  The condition is commonly associated with Type 1 diabetes, when the patients inject too much insulin, miss a meal or drink alcohol.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibnujusup (Oct 16, 2011)

hi , i'm new here, i'm a bio medical student.. my final year project is in the effect of roselle in diabetes, currently it is in the first phase... i will update it here so that everyone will benefit from it... 

would love to know if other people know someone who use roselle as part of their anti diabetic program


----------



## waltky (Oct 26, 2011)

Granny says get yer blood sugar level checked...

*Diabetes is scary, it is growing and is becoming a global crisis*
_Sun, Oct 23, 2011 - On Barbara Youngs office table is a graph. A bar chart, actually: Four columns of green, purple, red and bright blue showing the progression, in England, of rates of coronary heart disease, stroke, cancer and diabetes over the past five years. The first two are flatlining or falling. Cancer, in red, is rising, but slowly. Trace a line between the blue bars from 2005 to last year and it soars off the chart._


> Diabetes, Young says flatly, is becoming a crisis. The crisis. Its big, its scary, its growing and its very, very expensive. Its clearly an epidemic and it could bring the health service to its knees. Something really does need to happen.  Baroness Young is, admittedly, the chief executive of Diabetes UK, Britains main diabetes charity and campaigning group. Its her job to say such things. However, the figures are behind her all the way: Diabetes is fast becoming the 21st centurys major public-health concern. The condition is now nearly four times as common as all forms of cancer combined and causes more deaths than breast and prostate cancer combined. About 2.8 million people in the UK have been diagnosed with it; an estimated 850,000 more probably have type 2 diabetes, but dont yet know. Another 7 million are classified as at high risk of developing type 2; between 40 percent and 50 percent of them will go on to develop it. By the year 2025, more than 5 million people in Britain will have diabetes.
> 
> The implications for the National Health Service (NHS), obviously, dont bear thinking about. Diabetes already costs the service around &#65505;1 million (US$1.6 million) an hour, roughly 10 percent of its entire budget. Thats not just because the condition generally has to be managed with medication or insulin, but because by the time they are diagnosed, around half the people with type 2  by far the most common and fastest growing form  have developed a longer-term complication.  Cardiovascular disease, for example, will kill 52 percent of people with type 2 diabetes, who are also twice as likely to have a stroke in the first five years after diagnosis as the population at large. Almost one in three people with the condition will develop kidney disease and diabetes is the single biggest cause of end-stage kidney failure. You are up to 20 times more likely to go blind if you have diabetes.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Oct 31, 2011)

Svante said:


> is there anyone who have type 1 diabetes. i am and i will like to share with sombody that understand.the quote mentiion new mediication and change i n diet.this have much affect with diabetes.it allso mention the pump that replace the injecton.i hate injectons. another quote mentiion stem cell research look for method to replace insulin cells in pancreas. i f you have diabetes o r know sombody,what diet o r meal wheel d o they have? also, do they use the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My cousin's on the pump, and swears by it. Just say for what it's worth haha.


----------



## waltky (Dec 14, 2011)

Preventable diabetes deaths...

*24,000 diabetes deaths a year 'could be avoided'*
_14 December 2011 - Insulin injections can control the condition_


> Up to 24,000 deaths from diabetes could be avoided in England each year, if patients and doctors better managed the condition, a report concludes.  The first-ever audit of patient deaths from the condition said basic health checks, a good diet and regular medication could prevent most of them.  Diabetes UK said it was vital the 2.3 million sufferers had top quality care.  The Department of Health in England said shocking variations in care and an unacceptable death toll were evident.  About a third of people in the UK affected do not realise they have the condition.  It means their bodies cannot use glucose properly. If they do not manage it, they can develop potentially fatal complications like heart or kidney failure.  The report, by the NHS Information Centre, compared information about people with diabetes in England with data from death records.  Around 70-75,000 diabetic patients die every year.
> 
> The study estimated that a third of them were dying from causes that could be avoided if their condition were better managed.  That includes basic health checks from doctors, and patients taking medication and keeping to a healthy diet.  For patients with Type 1, the risk of dying was 2.6 times higher than it was for the general population.  With Type 2, the risk was 1.6 times higher.  But in younger age groups, the risk was far greater. Women between the ages of 15 and 34 with diabetes were nine times more likely to die than other women of the same age.  Men in the same age group were four times more likely to die if they had the condition.  It is the first time there has been such a comprehensive assessment of the number of affected people dying.  The National Diabetes Information Service said the number of people with the condition was rising, so if nothing was done, the number of deaths would also increase.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 25, 2012)

Fewer people losing limbs due to diabetes...

*CDC: Diabetes amputations falling dramatically*
_Tue Jan 24,`12  Foot and leg amputations were once a fairly common fate for diabetics, but new government research shows a dramatic decline in limbs lost to the disease, probably due to better treatments._


> The rate has fallen by more than half since the mid-1990s, according to what is being called the most comprehensive study of the trend.  For older diabetics, amputations dropped from more than 11 to about 4 per 1,000 people, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Tuesday.  Other diabetes studies have shown declines in lost toes, feet and legs, but not as dramatic.  "What jumped out to me was the scale of the improvement," said Dr. John Buse, a University of North Carolina diabetes expert who was not involved in the new study.  The study was released Tuesday by the medical journal Diabetes Care.
> 
> Diabetes is a disease in which sugar builds up in the blood. Roughly 1 in 10 U.S. adults has it, and it is the seventh leading cause of death, the CDC says.  Complications include poor circulation and nerve damage in the lower limbs, resulting in numbness and slow healing of sores and infections. That's most common in elderly patients and those with diabetes for at least 10 years.  While diabetes has been growing more common in the United States  driven by obesity-related Type 2  researchers have noted recent declines in some of the other most dreaded complications, including blindness and kidney failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 6, 2012)

Diabetes increases risk of birth defects...

*Diabetes quadruples birth defects risk, say researchers*
_5 February 2012 - The risk of birth defects increases four-fold if the pregnant mother has diabetes, researchers say._


> The Newcastle University study, published in the journal Diabetologia, analysed data from more than 400,000 pregnancies in North East England.  The risk of defects such as congenital heart disease and spina bifida were increased.  National guidelines already recommend having good control over blood sugar levels before trying to conceive.  Both Type 1 diabetes, which tends to appear in childhood, and Type 2 diabetes, largely as a result of diet, lead to problems controlling the amount of sugar in the blood.  This is known to cause problems in pregnancy, such as birth defects, miscarriage and the baby being overweight due to too much sugar.
> 
> There is concern that rising levels of diabetes, particularly Type 2, could make the issue worse.  Researchers analysed data from 401,149 pregnancies between 1996 and 2008 - 1,677 women had diabetes.  The risk of birth defects went from 19 in every 1,000 births for women without pre-existing diabetes to 72 in every 1,000 births for women with diabetes.  Their report said that sugar levels in the run-up to conception were the "most important" risk factor which could be controlled.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2012)

Gastric surgery better at controlling diabetes...

*Surgery better for diabetes in the obese: studies*
_26 Mar.`12 - Two clinical studies suggest that gastric surgery is better than traditional methods of care when it comes to controlling diabetes in overweight and obese patients._


> The first study, coined STAMPEDE, and presented at the American College of Cardiology conference, showed that patients who had operations fared three to four times better than those who did not after one year.  The study followed 150 patients who were randomly assigned to surgery or regular medical care, including drug regimens. Their starting body mass indexes ranged from 27, or overweight, to obese at up to 42 BMI.  Those who got surgery saw significant improvements in blood sugar, or glycemic control, and were able to cut down on the number of medications they took, while those in the medical group tended to take more drugs than before with less effect.
> 
> Forty-two percent of people who had a laparoscopic gastric bypass and nearly 37 percent who had a sleeve gastrectomy achieved a lowering of blood sugar known as glycemic control, or a hemoglobin HbA1c level of six percent.  Only 12 percent of patients who received medical therapy, including counseling for lifestyle changes, achieved this level, which is slightly more aggressive than the seven percent or less HbA1c recommended by the American Diabetes Association.  Weight loss was five times greater for patients who received gastric bypass or sleeve gastrectomy compared with medical therapy (roughly 55 to 64 pounds compared to 12 pounds).
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 11, 2012)

Pro'bly `cause dey don't get enough sunlight...

*Shift workers 'risking' diabetes and obesity*
_11 April 2012 - Night working has been linked to poorer health_


> Shift workers getting too little sleep at the wrong time of day may be increasing their risk of diabetes and obesity, according to researchers.  The team is calling for more measures to reduce the impact of shift working following the results of its study.  Researchers controlled the lives of 21 people, including meal and bedtimes.
> 
> The results, published in Science Translational Medicine, showed changes to normal sleep meant the body struggled to control sugar levels.  Some participants even developed early symptoms of diabetes within weeks.  Shift work has been associated with a host of health problems.  Doctors at Brigham and Women's Hospital, in the US, were trying to study its effects in a controlled environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 21, 2012)

Big uptick in diabetes among youth...

*Youth diabetes, pre-diabetes rates soar*
_21 May`12 - Diabetes and pre-diabetes have skyrocketed among the nation's young people, jumping from 9% of the adolescent population in 2000 to 23% in 2008, a study reports today._


> The findings, reported in the journal Pediatrics, are "very concerning," says lead author Ashleigh May, an epidemiologist with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.  "To get ahead of this problem, we have to be incredibly aggressive and look at children and adolescents and say you have to make time for physical activity," says pediatric endocrinologist Larry Deeb, former president of medicine and science for the American Diabetes Association.  Of the two types of diabetes, type 2 accounts for more than 90% of cases. In people with diabetes, the body does not make enough of the hormone insulin or doesn't use it properly.
> 
> Insulin helps glucose (sugar) get into cells, where it is used for energy. If there's an insulin problem, sugar builds up in the blood, damaging nerves and blood vessels. Long-term complications of diabetes can include heart attacks, blindness, kidney failure, nerve damage and amputations.  May and colleagues examined health data on about 3,400 adolescents ages 12 to 19 from 1999 through 2008. They participated in the CDC's National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey, considered the gold standard for evaluating health in the USA because it includes a detailed physical examination, taking participants' blood pressure and getting fasting blood sugar levels. Their weight and height also are measured.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Study: Heavy teens have trouble managing diabetes*
_4 Apr.`12  New research sends a stark warning to overweight teens: If you develop diabetes, you'll have a very tough time keeping it under control._


> A major study, released Sunday, tested several ways to manage blood sugar in teens newly diagnosed with diabetes and found that nearly half of them failed within a few years and 1 in 5 suffered serious complications. The results spell trouble for a nation facing rising rates of "diabesity"  Type 2 diabetes brought on by obesity.  The federally funded study is the largest look yet at how to treat diabetes in teens. Earlier studies mostly have been in adults, and most diabetes drugs aren't even approved for youths. The message is clear: Prevention is everything.  "Don't get diabetes in the first place," said Dr. Phil Zeitler of the University of Colorado Denver, one of the study leaders.
> 
> A third of American children and teens are overweight or obese. They are at higher risk of developing Type 2 diabetes, in which the body can't make enough insulin or use what it does make to process sugar from food. Until the obesity epidemic, doctors rarely saw children with Type 2 diabetes. The more common kind of diabetes in children is Type 1, which used to be called juvenile diabetes.  Doctors usually start Type 2 treatment with metformin, a pill to lower blood sugar. If it still can't be controlled, other drugs and daily insulin shots may be needed. The longer blood sugar runs rampant, the greater the risk of suffering vision loss, nerve damage, kidney failure, limb amputation  even heart attacks and strokes.  The goal of the study was simple: What's the best way for teens to keep diabetes in check?
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 10, 2012)

Early action can cut diabetes...

*Aggressive pre-diabetes approach needed, say researchers*
_9 June 2012 : An "early and aggressive" approach to people on the cusp of developing Type 2 diabetes is justified to reduce cases of the disease, a study suggests._


> People with "pre-diabetes" have higher than normal blood sugar which has not yet reached diabetic levels.  A US study, published in the Lancet, showed restoring normal sugar levels more than halved the numbers going on to Type 2 diabetes.  Experts said the findings were clinically important.  It is thought that seven million people have pre-diabetes in the UK and 79 million in the US. They are at heightened risk of Type 2 diabetes, heart attack and stroke. Many are undiagnosed.
> 
> Some measures, such as weight loss and more exercise, can reverse pre-diabetes. The study, by the US Diabetes Prevention Program Research Group, tried to determine how effective the treatment was at preventing Type 2 diabetes.  It followed 1,990 people with pre-diabetes. Some were being treated through drugs or lifestyle change, others were not.  It showed patients who reduced their blood sugar levels to normal, even briefly, were 56% less likely to develop Type 2 diabetes during the six years of the study.
> 
> ...


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone here heard the term "insulanoma". That's me, and the sypmtoms are much like type 1. 

going on 8 years now, no pump. Diet and exercise. Conditions constantly change, so svante, I hate to tell you but the hardest thing to deal with is that there is never going to be a regular routine. Constant monitoring, measuring or weighing food portions, You can manage it. What seems to work best for me are real foods, in other words, nothing processed. If it doesn't come into the house raw, I don't eat it. Organic doesn't seem to make that much difference, except in the price. I have problems if I consume anything with high fructose corn syrup or soy/terriake sauce. Luckily for me, I have a wonderful wife to care for me. Still, I have one less kidney than I used to, am losing vision quality and the usual hypertension/blood pressure issues with diabetes.
If I can be of any help to you at all, message me and i will give you my email.


----------



## Douger (Jun 17, 2012)

Geez. Bloominbergerstein is trying to fix it but y'all want FreeDumb.
Have a look around and see what "choice" got you.


----------



## waltky (Aug 11, 2012)

Old TB vaccine finds renewed use in treating type 1 diabetes...

*BCG Vaccine May Reverse Type 1 Diabetes*
_August 11, 2012 - One of the world's oldest vaccines now has a new use.  Bacillus Calmette-Guerin, or BCG, is an 80-year-old vaccine designed to treat tuberculosis.  Bit it has now been found effective in treating long-term type 1 diabetes, which is on the rise worldwide._


> BCG has long been administered to children in developing countries to guard against tuberculosis.  But in a recent clinical trial, researchers at Harvard Medical School found the vaccine was also able to increase insulin production in patients with type 1 diabetes.
> 
> Dr. Denise Faustman, the lead researcher, says  the team was able to cure type 1 diabetes in mice. And, speaking via Skype, she said in a small clinical trial, the results in humans were also promising.  "What we saw was that even with two very tiny doses of vaccine, four weeks apart, we could start to see the killing of the bad immune cells and to our astonishment the pancreas started making small amounts of insulin again," said  Faustman.
> 
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Aug 11, 2012)

waltky said:


> If blood sugar levels drop too far it can lead to unconsciousness...
> 
> *Severe hypoglycaemia cause found*
> _6 October 2011 - The cause of a rare and severe form of hypoglycaemia - or very low levels of sugar in the blood - is genetic, say researchers._
> ...



The biggest danger is iatrogenic from people or practitioners giving too much insulin.


----------



## waltky (Aug 17, 2012)

Wonder if it's C.diff?...

*Gut Bacteria Increase Pre-Diabetes Risk*
_ August 16, 2012 - Certain bacteria in the human gut seem to be associated with pre-diabetes, a condition marked by a constellation of risk factors that often precedes the on-set of full-blown type 2 diabetes in humans. The finding is part of an effort to discover the role of trillions of bacteria or microbiota that live in our bodies._


> According to Brandi Cantarel, the number of bacteria living happily inside us outnumbers human cells by an astounding 10-1.  Cantarel is a researcher at the Institute for Genome Science at the University of Maryland School of Medicine in Baltimore.  With all that extra stuff, lets say genetic material in our bodies that doesnt come from us, it comes from other sources, we think it has to be doing something," said Cantarel. "Right?  According to Cantarel, scientists believe there are over 7,000 strains of more than 1,000 different species of bacteria that live in the digestive tract, most of them in the gut or small intestine, which play a role in human health.  Many of the trillions of microbes are helpful; without them, for example, we couldnt digest food properly.
> 
> But experts say bacteria that are out of balance could be harmful.  Researchers have identified 26 microbes that researchers say may be negatively associated with pre-diabetes or metabolic syndrome.  Investigators studied the gut microbiota of 310 members of the Old Order Amish, a closed-knit sect of Caucasian individuals living in rural Pennsylvania that emigrated from central Europe in the 1700s in search of religious freedom. Experts say the Amish community has less genetic variation and a similar diet, making it easier to single out risk factors that might contribute to disease.  They also take fewer medications.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 10, 2012)

Granny says get yer cholesterol levels checked...

*Diabetes cholesterol risk warning*
_9 September 2012 - A simple test can show if cholesterol levels are too high_


> The majority of people with diabetes are not controlling cholesterol levels effectively - putting them at increased risk of heart disease, a charity warns.  Diabetes UK says 90% of people with the disease are having annual checks which will show up problems.  But it says the most recent national diabetes audit found many are not then addressing high cholesterol.  Chief executive Barbara Young said it meant the health of thousands was being put at unnecessary risk.
> 
> 'Easy to control'
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 13, 2012)

Diabetes ups breast cancer risk...

*Diabetes link to breast cancer in post-menopausal women*
_13 September 2012 - Diabetes may increase cancer risk_


> Post-menopausal women who have Type 2 diabetes appear to have a 27% greater risk of developing breast cancer, experts say.  An international team, writing in the British Journal of Cancer, examined 40 separate studies looking at the potential link between breast cancer and diabetes.  Being obese or overweight is linked to both conditions.  But cancer experts say there may be a direct connection between the two.
> 
> These studies involved more than 56,000 women with breast cancer.  Post-menopausal women with Type 2 diabetes had a 27% increased risk of breast cancer.  But there was no link for pre-menopausal women or those with Type 1 diabetes.  The authors have also suggested that a high body mass index (BMI), which is often associated with diabetes, may be an underlying contributing factor.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Kathy Bates has double mastectomy*
_13 September 2012 - The Misery and Harry's Law actress previously overcame ovarian cancer_


> Oscar-winning actress Kathy Bates has revealed she has had a double mastectomy, after being diagnosed with breast cancer two months ago.  "Sorry for the long silence," the 64-year-old star tweeted on Wednesday.  "I was diagnosed with breast cancer two months ago and am recovering from a double mastectomy."  "I don't miss my breasts as much as I miss Harry's Law," added the Emmy-nominated star of the TV legal series, which was cancelled earlier this year.
> 
> Bates, who won the best actress Oscar in 1991 for her role in Misery, told People magazine she had undergone the mastectomy "after much consideration" and "would not have to undergo radiation and chemo[therapy]".  "My doctors have assured me I'm going to be around for a long time," she added.
> 
> ...


----------



## lishou (Oct 23, 2012)

A worry will be individuals are knowledgeable about consuming food products as well as liquids which cause excess pounds. A difficult part will probably be modifying routines so that nourishing food and refreshments tend to be consumed rather than poor merchandise.


----------



## waltky (Nov 13, 2012)

Parents overlook diabetes signs...

*Parents 'unaware of type 1 diabetes symptoms'*
_13 November 2012 - Type 1 diabetes is treated with daily insulin doses_


> About 90% of parents are unaware of the four key symptoms of type 1 diabetes in children, a survey suggests.  The poll of 1,170 parents, for Diabetes UK, suggests many cases go undetected until the child becomes seriously ill.  In the BBC News website Scrubbing Up column, its chief executive says about 2,000 under-18s are diagnosed with the condition in the UK each year.  The main signs are tiredness, needing the toilet more, excessive thirst and weight loss.
> 
> An estimated 3.7 million people in the UK have diabetes.  Type 1 affects about 10% of them. It appears before the age of 40, usually in childhood. It is treated by daily insulin doses - taken either by injections or via an insulin pump - a healthy diet and regular physical activity  Type 2 develops when the body can still make some insulin, but not enough, or when the insulin that is produced does not work properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 16, 2012)

Diabetes increases in Okla. & the South...

*Diabetes rates rocket in Oklahoma, South*
_15 Nov.`12   The nation's diabetes problem is getting worse, and the biggest jump over 15 years was in Oklahoma, according to a new federal report issued Thursday._


> The diabetes rate in Oklahoma more than tripled, and Kentucky, Georgia and Alabama also saw dramatic increases since 1995, the study showed.  The South's growing weight problem is the main explanation, said Linda Geiss, lead author of the report by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention study.  "The rise in diabetes has really gone hand in hand with the rise in obesity," she said.  Bolstering the numbers is the fact that more people with diabetes are living longer because better treatments are available.
> 
> The disease exploded in the United States in the last 50 years, with the vast majority from obesity-related Type 2 diabetes. In 1958, fewer than 1 in 100 Americans had been diagnosed with diabetes. In 2010, it was about 1 in 14.  Most of the increase has happened since 1990.  Diabetes is a disease in which the body has trouble processing sugar; it's the nation's seventh leading cause of death. Complications include poor circulation, heart and kidney problems and nerve damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 29, 2012)

Granny says, "Corn syrup food sweetener is the culprit...

*Researchers Link Global Diabetes Rise to Corn Syrup Food Sweetener*
_ November 29, 2012 - There is new evidence that large amounts of high fructose corn syrup  - a sweetener used in food products consumed around the world - could be a major factor in the accelerating global epidemic of type 2 diabetes, according to U.S. and British researchers._


> A study by Michael Goran of the University of Southern California in Los Angeles and colleagues at Britains Oxford University concludes that countries that use high fructose corn syrup, or HFCS, in their food supplies have a 20 percent higher prevalence of diabetes on average than countries that do not use the sweetener. The researchers analyzed data from 42 countries that report their use of HFCS.  Goran, who directs USCs Childhood Obesity Research Center, says those countries with food products that contain higher amounts HFCS have an average eight percent prevalence of type 2 diabetes. That compares to just 6.7 percent in countries that used no high fructose corn syrup.  Goran says HFCS contains more fructose, or fruit sugar, than other sweeteners, such as sucrose or table sugar.  HFCS is harmful, Goran believes, because the body processes it differently than other forms of sugar.  There is evidence that it is taken up almost exclusively by the liver where it can be repackaged as fat and contribute to fatty liver, which contributes to insulin resistance and then to diabetes," said Goran.
> 
> High fructose corn syrup is added to processed foods because it is cheaper than other sweeteners so less is needed and, says Goran, it combines well with baking ingredients and gives cakes and pies a nice brown color.  Soft drinks contain more HFCS than most other products, but the sweetener can be found in nearly all processed foods, including cookies, rolls and other baked goods, cold cereals and even baby food.  John White is president of White Technical Research.  Speaking for the Washington-based Corn Refiners Association, White says Gorans study is flawed and inconsistent.  For example, if you look at the United States that has 22 times the higher fructose corn syrup consumption than Malaysia, you should see a correspondingly higher incidence of diabetes.  But Malaysias incidence of diabetes is actually ten percent higher," said White.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Diabetes Explodes in Sub-Saharan Africa*
_November 28, 2012: Diabetes, a life-long disease that increases sugar levels in the blood, affects over 366 million people worldwide. The NGO Project Hope, based in the U.S. state of Virginia, said in sub-Saharan Africa that diabetes, once a rarity for Africans, is now affecting over 12 million people. The organization said there is an urgent need to expand education about the disease in developing countries, and they recently opened a center in Johannesburg in partnership with the pharmaceutical company, Eli Lilly, that addresses the needs of patients at risk of developing diabetes, and those living with it._ 


> Paul Madden, Project Hopes senior advisor for non-communicable diseases, explained that diabetes is rapidly spreading throughout sub-Saharan Africa, and even other developing countries around the world, largely due to lifestyle changes.   People generally are not as active as previous generations, and they are in jobs that require them to sit or stand for long periods of time.  Another reason for the increase in the rate of diabetes is eating processed food.  The way things are packaged, theyre often in bigger portion sizes than the body needs.  So its the portion sizes, lack of activity.  In some of the villages and towns and cities in Africa, its people are living longer, and as you live longer and get less active, and also taking in a few too many calories on some days, and if you do that over many years, you gain weight, explained Madden.
> 
> In countries where there are food crises, Madden said you have a moral dilemma of having to feed people.  Much of the foods donated from the international community are calorie-dense foods, and while making sure that hungry people are fed is vital, it is also important to educate people about food and nutrition, so they can properly take care of themselves.   Madden described Project Hopes way of tackling this challenge.  We see our peer group every day.  We see family members every day, so we actually are going in and training community health workers," he said.  "I think of our Hope Clinic in South Africa, just outside of Johannesburg, and in that program, yes, we have well-trained professionals who run the clinic.  But we also are training not just the person who comes in with obesity, with diabetes, but were training family members too. And we invite them also to bring an important friend in to join us for the education.
> 
> ...


----------

